# Random 2.2 surge



## Jleakakos (Jul 17, 2019)

Anyone else receiving random surges? I just got one that was for 2.2. it was not listed on the map. I'm not complaining of course.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

The only random surges most drivers feel are surges in blood pressure.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

This also occurs when public transportion has to stop everything and can go no further for you at times it happens. 

Or your on your honeymoon! ?

Seen 30$+ when the trains breakdown going to ORD occasionally. But you better be sure your in a race to the terminals at that point! Those pax are all late already!


----------



## Jleakakos (Jul 17, 2019)

No, I don't think I was clear, it was a surge multiplier. I thought those were done.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Yeah, I got one on Uber last night at 2:30 AM returning from a 60+ airport run. $9 in the middle of nowhere. Picked up $8.50 while passing through it in the interstate. Weird chit!


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

I think "random" is part of definition of "surge".

Expect surge/boost/promotion/whatever come and go randomly. Only the base rate stays the same, until Uber decide to lower it some more.


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

Jleakakos said:


> Anyone else receiving random surges? I just got one that was for 2.2. it was not listed on the map. I'm not complaining of course.


There were random multiplier surges that popped last Saturday in Madison. One of the comrades on the Madison boards had a few actual 3X surge rides. I wonder what causes the multiplier surge to magically appear. It's like seeing a leprechaun.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

It’s usually connected to an event, or public transportation issues. Madison would get busy from the students there. Sounds like an event release to me. But I wouldn’t know. 

This past Sunday it surged the whole city of Chicago for 2 hours at 5$+ after the bears game. But your going to the farrrrr burbs eventually. Those are the pax that try and “wait it out” but finally give in to the rates. I took 4 rides with adjustments made.


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

WindyCityAnt said:


> It's usually connected to an event, or public transportation issues. Madison would get busy from the students there. Sounds like an event release to me. But I wouldn't know.
> 
> This past Sunday it surged the whole city of Chicago for 2 hours at 5$+ after the bears game. But your going to the farrrrr burbs eventually. Those are the pax that try and "wait it out" but finally give in to the rates. I took 4 rides with adjustments made.


I'm talking about actual multiplayer surge clouds in the driver app not surge adjustments. The one below showed up in a random suburb just before 6pm. Yes there was a Badger football game that day but that got done by 2:30. There's a screen shot posted by @YNWA7 in the Madison boards of a min. fare with the multiplier surge from this past Saturday night.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Thats a cool Screenie! 

Yea the badgers did play northwestern now that you remind me. So it was Uber desperate, then attempting to get people driving from the area. Also some major fares must have been being ordered back to Chicago. Seems about right. ?


----------

